# Restore mailbox in Exchange 2003



## paulr24 (Mar 24, 2007)

I deleted a users mailbox and deleted the user from Office/Exchange 2003. I was later told that the user needed to be added again so that someone could log into their computer, see their emails, etc. I didn't have a good backup at the time, so I used ADRestore.NET in order to restore the user. We were then able to log in under that username and get most of what we needed, but not all of the settings listed in the properties window for that user in Active Directory came back, and the mailbox is still gone. I tried to recover the mailbox via the Mailbox Recovery Center, and when I right click and hit "find match," it says it was successful, but then if I refresh the screen it still shows the users name with a red x next to it.

If I go to Server Management, Users, and pull up this users properties, there is no "Email Addresses" tab, and instead there is an "Exchange General" tab. It shows the "Home Server" and "Alias," but both are greyed out. I assume that part of the issue is that the Alias needs to be entered, but I don't know how to get around the fact that it's greyed out.

Anyone have any ideas/suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

ALl you had to do was create a new user account and assign the recovered mailbox to that new user.


----------



## paulr24 (Mar 24, 2007)

I considered that, but wasn't sure if it would cause issues when other users try to access this users data. I now deleted the user and recreated the user using the wizard. When I go into Exchange System Manager and go to the Mailboxes, it still shows this users mailbox with a red x on it. When I try to reconnect the mailbox I click "advanced" and then "find now" to get a list of all users, but it only shows users like "Administrator Template," "Guest," "IUSR," "User Template," etc, and not any of the actual user names.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Here is how you are supposed to do it.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/274343

Look under "To Reconnect a Deleted Mailbox to a New User Object"


----------



## paulr24 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks, it's all set now!


----------

